# Hottentotta hottentotta male



## Blackprizm (Mar 12, 2013)

I just got a male h.h. 
Is it possible for it to become gravid and pop?


----------



## Damzlfly (Mar 12, 2013)

Not if its confirmed male. Females can reproduce via parthenogenesis, and males cannot change their sex.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Mar 12, 2013)

Is it a confimed male? Its rare to see this in the hobby. Post a picture please. 
And to answer your question. No males will not reproduce via parthenogenesis.


----------



## Michiel (Mar 12, 2013)

Don't feed the Troll!!! We had this discussion 1-2 years ago, right? LOL...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blackprizm (Mar 12, 2013)

Michiel said:


> Don't feed the Troll!!! We had this discussion 1-2 years ago, right? LOL...


I think I saw that thread, but all I got was some links.

---------- Post added 03-13-2013 at 04:57 AM ----------




~Abyss~ said:


> Is it a confimed male? Its rare to see this in the hobby. Post a picture please.
> And to answer your question. No males will not reproduce via parthenogenesis.


I managed to see a more bulbous pincer, so I think it's a male.


----------



## gromgrom (Mar 12, 2013)

Blackprizm said:


> I think I saw that thread, but all I got was some links.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-13-2013 at 04:57 AM ----------
> 
> ...


chela dont mean much. I've had androgynous looking scorpions and T's who turned out to be the gender I didnt think they were. Need a pectine shot or count.


----------



## Blackprizm (Mar 14, 2013)

Here is a ventral shot.


----------



## KDiiX (Mar 14, 2013)

Did you tried to count the pectines be your self with this picture or just looked once at the picture before you posted it?
If you did so should have been noticed that you only can count the maybe first 5-6 pectines and for all others the pictures is just too bad to say anything.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Mar 14, 2013)

Despite the pectine count being hard to actually add up. This looks female to me.


----------



## Michiel (Mar 14, 2013)

There are sexual populations of H.hottentotta. It could be possible that you have a male and bulbous chela manus are definetly a sign of sexual dimorphism...To answer your question: no, males do not give birth...

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------



## MB623 (Mar 14, 2013)

Can you post a pic of the whole scorp with a clear shot of the chela?


----------



## Blackprizm (Mar 15, 2013)

This is the best that I could get.


----------



## MB623 (Mar 16, 2013)

Blackprizm said:


> View attachment 114140
> View attachment 114141
> View attachment 114142
> 
> This is the best that I could get.


I still would like to see a dorsal pic, but this is a better ventral pic. You male's pectine count matches my currently gravid females, so I'm guessing it's a female. I got a pectine count of 29, give or take 1 or 2. I've never owned a male HH and can't find much info on them, so I'm not gonna say that it's absolutely not a male.


----------



## Blackprizm (Mar 16, 2013)

MB623 said:


> I still would like to see a dorsal pic, but this is a better ventral pic. You male's pectine count matches my currently gravid females, so I'm guessing it's a female. I got a pectine count of 29, give or take 1 or 2. I've never owned a male HH and can't find much info on them, so I'm not gonna say that it's absolutely not a male.





Thanks! Here's a dorsal shot.


----------



## Blackprizm (Mar 16, 2013)

I have read these threads: 
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?191086-Hottentotta-hottentotta/page2&highlight=ryan88
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?206004-HH-popped-like-popcorn&
which answered my questions and all.


----------



## MB623 (Mar 16, 2013)

Beautiful scorp, it's chela do look quite bulbous. Hopefully it is male, then you got yourself a nice little gem here. I just guess it's female by pectine count, as far as trying to say FOR SURE what sex it is based on these pics, well that's a can of worms I don't care to fish with. You should let us know if it ever gives you a brood.


----------



## Blackprizm (Mar 17, 2013)

MB623 said:


> Beautiful scorp, it's chela do look quite bulbous. Hopefully it is male, then you got yourself a nice little gem here. I just guess it's female by pectine count, as far as trying to say FOR SURE what sex it is based on these pics, well that's a can of worms I don't care to fish with. You should let us know if it ever gives you a brood.


How I wished there are sexual dimorphism between the male and female of this species. 
Whether it turns out to be a male or female, I would still be happy. Haha!


----------



## hypertension (Mar 17, 2013)

Blackprizm said:


> How I wished there are sexual dimorphism between the male and female of this species.
> Whether it turns out to be a male or female, I would still be happy. Haha!


Can you please enlighten us how did you arrive to the idea of having a male in a species exhibiting thelytokous parthenogenesis? Unless of course you have in your possession a specimen from a sexual population of H. hottentotta.


----------



## Blackprizm (Mar 17, 2013)

hypertension said:


> Can you please enlighten us how did you arrive to the idea of having a male in a species exhibiting thelytokous parthenogenesis? Unless of course you have in your possession a specimen from a sexual population of H. hottentotta.


First of all, I'm a newbie. 
Second, I have read previous threads about "male" H.hottentotta species. I don't know whether they are wrong or right. 
Third, I'm a biology student. And there are parthenogenetic species (monogononta rotifers) that may produce males during certain times of the year. 
Fourth, Yes I bought it from a breeder who "claimed" to own a sexual population of Hottentotta hottentotta. 

So i concluded based on the info that I have gathered. I don't need to enlighten you. You may criticize me for what I have concluded, but this issue may be settled by further studies.

---------- Post added 03-17-2013 at 09:12 PM ----------

I have to admit that I was misinformed about "thelytokous parthenogenesis".


----------



## G. Carnell (Mar 17, 2013)

Either way its a lovely specimen!

now to get another one and try to mate it, always the best way to tell if something is male 

Will be getting some Hottentottas myself soon, CANT WAIT, one of the most entertaining genera around!


----------



## Michiel (Mar 18, 2013)

Preserve it, dissect it, if you find no spermatophore, it is a female, if you do, it is a male.....Come on people it's not rocket science...The parthenogenetic population consists of females that give birth to only females. The sexual population: pectinecounts OVERLAP in males and females and the males have more bulbous chela and have pedipalpal fingers more flexed....I recently discarded most of my preserved African stuff, otherwise I could have posted some comparison pics.

Let us know what your study yields, blackprizm!

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------



## Blackprizm (Mar 20, 2013)

G. Carnell said:


> Either way its a lovely specimen!
> 
> now to get another one and try to mate it, always the best way to tell if something is male
> 
> Will be getting some Hottentottas myself soon, CANT WAIT, one of the most entertaining genera around!


Nice! Be sure to take care of them! 



Michiel said:


> Preserve it, dissect it, if you find no spermatophore, it is a female, if you do, it is a male.....Come on people it's not rocket science...The parthenogenetic population consists of females that give birth to only females. The sexual population: pectinecounts OVERLAP in males and females and the males have more bulbous chela and have pedipalpal fingers more flexed....I recently discarded most of my preserved African stuff, otherwise I could have posted some comparison pics.
> 
> Let us know what your study yields, blackprizm!


But first I have to make sure that they should accept my proposal.


----------

